# NORCAR 2012 winter schedule



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey kids,

With the interest in 1/18 running road I thought I'd post the NORCAR schedule here for all to view:

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

Along with the 1/12 and 1/10 cars for our club races we'll be running 1/18 too.

Current points champion is : Micro_Racer!

Come see if you can dethrown him 


We will run the same motor (3100), gearing (10-48), and battery rules as the 3100 oval class.
Body type is open! (BRP wedge, Parma mini speed 8... doesn't matter)

If you have any question feel free to post them.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

What chassis? BRP only?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

CarbonJoe said:


> What chassis? BRP only?


Hope not I got a line of credit on the house and have a Mini Merchant coming :drunk:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> What chassis? BRP only?


It is intended for BRP, but we don't turn away people because of their chassis preference


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hear Mr. Long will be joining in on the BRP road action this Sunday....


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I will be tbere with my road rapture...:freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Current layout!*

A BIG wide open track


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*This Sunday's schedule *

For those of you planning on running BRP road this Sunday...

We will be opening at 9am and racing at 1:00pm.

The last 15 minutes of each hour will be BRP practice.

With that said, BRP will then run toward the end of the round since your last practice is from 12:45 to 1:00. 

Luv,
Wayne


----------

